# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day from Israel

## ukmoxy

G'day from Holon, Israel 
Iain here Scottish carpenter living in Israel, running a small decking, pergola and external carpentry business. 
Big fan of the forums, thought it must be time to say hello and thanks for the great resource

----------

